# Onkyo 876 problems



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, I have a problem...I tinker too much with my stuff. its a bad habit when im bored, and well, I have a panasonic Plasma TV, a Onkyo 876, and a philips dvd player.

Today, i seemed to have messed up my screen for my dvd playing.

I have the DVD player hooked up through my Onkyo with a S-Video out. And the onkyo routing it to my TV, also with a S-Video.

It has been working normally up until i played with it earlier. The screen would be fine, and look great. The settings were at Resolution "Through". And it showed on screen full, widescreen. as in it took up the whole screen horizontally. Now, I messed with the settings, changing the resolution through all the settings, and trying 1080i, and than back to "Through". However, after setting it back to "Through" it didnt go to widescreen output anymore, The dvd screen only showed me it in full screen, even on a widescreen movie, as if watching a SD commercial on HD antenna. It didnt do it before, so I dont know what I did wrong. And im 95% sure I had it on "Through" resolution settings. I had it off the 480p, 720p, 1080i settings because it made my picture a little too "warm" and "bright". But it seems to be the Only way to have my screen be the whole screen now, instead of being all ...I want my screen back...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does the DVD player have component outputs? I would first try using them instead. DId you check in the DVD players menu to make sure that you have the video aspect output set to 16:9.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

the_rookie said:


> I have the DVD player hooked up through my Onkyo with a S-Video out. And the onkyo routing it to my TV, also with a S-Video.


Why don't you use S video from DVD to Onkyo and then HDMI from Onkyo to TV????...using HDMI will allow the AVR to upconvert all signals (you just need to set it up that way):yes:



> The settings were at Resolution "Through".
> 
> ... I messed with the settings, changing the resolution through all the settings, *and trying 1080i,* and than back to "Through"...
> 
> ...


You need to check all settings again, I don't think you'll be able to output 1080i with S video, just 480 (to output above 480 you need component or HDMI), when you use "Through", what you're doing is passing the signal untouched to TV (that's the way I have my AVR) ...if you can, just turn off the resolution settings in the AVR (mine is grayed out when I choose "Through" so it can't be changed).

Let us know what happen ....:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

salvasol said:


> I don't think you'll be able to output 1080i with S video


Hi David, You are correct The 876 has the HQV Reon chip and will upconvert everything including S-video to 1080 however he cant get anything higher than 480i over s-video as he is routing it to his TV also with a S-Video as well. But I do agree that there is something not right as he was able to send svideo to the display before 16:9 so it should still work so that leads me to believe that the aspect ratio is being sent wrong from the DVD player as I dont think the Onkyo can change the aspect ratio.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> ...that leads me to believe that the aspect ratio is being sent wrong from the DVD player as I dont think the Onkyo can change the aspect ratio.


I agree ...zooming or TV aspect ratio was changed, Maybe??? :whistling:


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I didnt touch the aspect ratio on my TV that time, i played with that when i got my TV.

Theres; Zoom, Full, Justified, and 4:3. I have it on Justified, because Zoom, looks bad. Full the aspect ratio doesnt seem right, like a little too wide. And 4:3 is just gross.

I had set my output on my DVD player to 16:9 two days ago. Its weird, cuz what happened was I was watching U-571 yesterday. It was fine before 11am. After 11am, I was playing with the resolution, and put it back to "Through". But thats when it wasnt full screen anymore. The screen went wide screen, but the DVD movie part of it only extended to the 4;3 width. If i changed the resolution to anything above 480i, it fixed it. I may have had it on 1080i, but thats a 5% chance, cuz I hated the effect it had on my picture, made it soft and warm. So, I will check before I go to work, to see if theres anything else I can do.

I dont currently have any better cables to run my DVD player or anything. I currently ordered some HDMI, and Component cables from Monoprice, four 6ft cables each. I think its better to have extra, than not enough.


----------

